
A Meeting Prevention and Survival Guide - sozin
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XbG9276ox5HylzkXZ-Pspf0hCOT6rnOJ/view?usp=sharing
======
sozin
This is a long form document I wrote to help engineers and information
technology professionals deal with meeting load.

------
bikeracer
Strong plus one. Should be required reading.

